# Equine mouthwash



## wegiss (30 September 2014)

The dentist said to use a mouth wash for  our mare containing chloraheximine.  Do I have to find an proprietary equine one or can i use human corsodyl as I am having trouble finding Hexarinse or its equiivalent.   Thanks for any advice.

  trh


----------



## Goldenstar (30 September 2014)

I was advised to use dilute listerine on my horse daily .


----------



## maggiehorse (30 September 2014)

i use corsodyl  diluted 50/50 with water on a daily basis with no problems on my mare who has severe diastema


----------



## wegiss (30 September 2014)

Thanks for your replies.   That helps a lot.


----------



## fatponee (30 September 2014)

I was told to use dilute Hibiscrub.


----------



## paulineh (30 September 2014)

My Equine dentist told me to use weak diluted Listerine. The cool mint one.

I have 2 mares with diastema, one far worse than the other. For another reason I started using Turmeric, Black Pepper and Olive oil. The last time my dentist was so pleased with their mouths. I still wash their mouth out twice a day though.

If your horse will allow you to do it ,try using a hose pipe running slowly to help clean the mouth.


----------



## Queenbee (30 September 2014)

maggiehorse said:



			i use corsodyl  diluted 50/50 with water on a daily basis with no problems on my mare who has severe diastema
		
Click to expand...

this is the advice i was given by my edt


----------



## Goldenstar (30 September 2014)

fatponee said:



			I was told to use dilute Hibiscrub.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever tasted hibiscrub ?


----------



## wegiss (1 October 2014)

Thanks for that tip,  the pepper concoction sounds interesting.  we have a 'moody mare' and will try all tips to see what she will accept.  As we dont have close access to hose, will a water bottle cleaning experiment too.


----------



## fatponee (1 October 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Have you ever tasted hibiscrub ?
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, no.  As it was my EDT who suggested the dilute Hibiscrub to me, I trust that she speaks from experience.  Afterall, Hibiscrub does contain chloraheximine like all the other suggestions above.


----------



## lizness (1 October 2014)

The vets I used to work at used Hibitane, I believe this is hibiscrub without the soap.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 October 2014)

Many years ago, our vet brought a human dentist to treat our horse.  We were advised to use Corsodyl to wash out her mouth until her broken tooth had grown out.  We didn't dilute it.


----------



## fatponee (2 October 2014)

lizness said:



			The vets I used to work at used Hibitane, I believe this is hibiscrub without the soap.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh I haven't heard of that.  Will have a look - thanks!


----------

